# Lakas maka+noun



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

What is the meaning of "lakas maka+noun?

Ex.
Lakas mong maka I love you mom.
Lakas mong maka Anne Curtis.

This one seems a bit different than the above examples..

Lakas mong maka loko.


Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

The prefix maka + a  common or proper noun (e.g. Anne Curtis) indicates a partisanship for or predilection towards that noun (maka-Pilipino, maka-Amerikano - strongly in favor of Filiipinos / strongly in favor of Americans) . Thus, the sentence _Lakas mong maka Anne Curtis _most likely means the person being spoken to is a huge fan of Anne Curtis. Another translation could be that _maka Anne Curtis_ is actually a verb. The prefix maka + a verb indicates the ability to do something (makasigaw -ability to shout, makatalon - ability to jump). That would make the sentence _Lakas mong maka Anne Curtis _mean that the person is able to shout (or scream) the name Anne Curtis very loudly, perhaps upon seeing their favorite personality.

The same goes for Lakas mong maka _I love you mom_.  This means the person being spoken to has just shouted (or screamed) "I love you mom" very loudly.

The last sentence Lakas mong maka loko is maka + the verb loko.  Again this means the ability to do something (loko - to fool or dupe somebody). It means _You're really very good at [fooling / duping / cheating / deceiving] other people._


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much DK!


----------

